# Ipod nano non reconnu ds Itunes



## pdbda (17 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Possesseur d'un Ipod nano 1G, celui ci n'est plus reconnu sur Itunes ( sur mon PC comme sur d'autres ).
Je l'ai reseter, rebooter il ne veux rien savoir.
Il se recharge c'est tout. Je ne peux plus faire de synchro (podcast, Nike+,....)
Je peux par contre le voir sur mon gestionnaire de fichier.
Quelqu'un a t'il une idée pour me sortir de là.

En vous remerciant

Pierre


----------

